# Fave Fragrances



## barbi53657 (Aug 16, 2005)

My favorite

Poeme by Lancome

Gucci envy me

Beyond Paradise by este Lauder

WHAT ARE YOUR TOP THREE FRAGRANCES


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 16, 2005)

1. Flowerbomb - Viktor and Rolf

2. Michael Kors - Michael Kors

3. Dolly Girl - Anna Sui


----------



## Sofia (Aug 17, 2005)

Ralph Lauren Blue 
FCUK Her 
Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl (still love it since high school)


----------



## Sophia (Aug 17, 2005)

*Carolina Herrera 212 Sexy*

Chanel Chance

Cacharel Gloria

Bulgari Omnia


----------



## iloveparis (Aug 17, 2005)

1) Angel bu Thierry Mugler

2) Bulgari Green Tea perfume

3) Gucci Rush


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 17, 2005)

1.Lolita Lempicka

2.Hugo Boss- Boss Women Intense

3. Stella McCarthy-Stella


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 17, 2005)

1. john paul gaultier classique

2. anna sui dreams

3. chanel coco mademoiselle

(p.s. - i just heard on the news the other day that grapefruit in fragrance tricks people into thinking you are up to six years younger than you are! weird, huh? they aren't exactly sure why, but they think it naturally lifts people's mood anbd remind people of childhood? one scent with grapefruit that i really liked is moschino cheap and chic i love love.)


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 17, 2005)

1. Britney Spears Curious

2. Estee Lauder Paradise

3. Armani Mania


----------



## Brelki (Aug 22, 2005)

For me:

Dior Pure Poison

Dior Addict

Dior Addict 2

For my husband:

Dior--Higher Dior

Dior--Higher Energy

LOL I guess you can see a trend. I hadn't noticed that before!


----------



## looooch (Aug 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *barbi53657* My favoritePoeme by Lancome

Gucci envy me

Beyond Paradise by este Lauder

WHAT ARE YOUR TOP THREE FRAGRANCES





1) Just Cavalli- Roberto Cavalli2) Gucci II (pink)

3) Anna Sui- Secret Wish

I have plenty more favs depending on mood or season tho:icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 22, 2005)

1. Philosophy "Pure Grace"

2. Jovan White Musk

3. Ralph Lauren Blue


----------



## jennyb (Aug 23, 2005)

1. Yves Saint Laurent--In Love Again

2. Escada-Ibiza Hippie


----------



## ikebana (Aug 23, 2005)

1. Chance by Chanel

2. Rockin' Rio by Escada

3. Turquatic by MAC


----------



## jennyb (Aug 23, 2005)

I have rockin rio too, and i love it!!! Actually I've had every escada seasonal one of these fragrances. I'm hooked :icon_love. Does Chance or Turquatic smell anything like the escada fragrances??? You might want to check out in love again, it smells sooooo good.

Originally Posted by *ikebana* 1. Chance by Chanel2. Rockin' Rio by Escada

3. Turquatic by MAC


----------



## ikebana (Aug 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* I have rockin rio too, and i love it!!! Actually I've had every escada seasonal one of these fragrances. I'm hooked :icon_love. Does Chance or Turquatic smell anything like the escada fragrances??? You might want to check out in love again, it smells sooooo good. Rockin' Rio is so yummy &lt;hehe&gt;! Chance is more spicy, with hints of white musk, pink pepper, and hyacinth (there are more ingredients too...just can't remember). Its very different from the Escada fragrances, but I love Chance for an evening out when I want to be more romantic :icon_love . Turquatic is very clean and fresh-- a perfect day scent when you don't want to try too hard



. Its infused mineral water mixed with lotus leaves, blue cedar, etc. I'll def. take a sniff at In Love Again- thx!


----------



## desertvixen (Aug 23, 2005)

I have so many that I love, but my favorite three are:

Creed Fleurs de The Rose Bulgarie

Serge Lutens Un Lys

Jo Malone Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine


----------



## Eva121 (Aug 24, 2005)

CkOne

Armani Mania

Emporio Armani (the red one too,don't remember the name)

Originally Posted by *Brelki* Dior Addict 2 What's this one like,compared to the first one?


----------



## Brelki (Aug 24, 2005)

Dior Addict 2 is a lot more fruity smelling. It smells a little bit like grapefruit actually--very citrus-y (if that's a word).


----------



## Eva121 (Aug 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Brelki* Dior Addict 2 is a lot more fruity smelling. I might like it then




I was looking for a "fruity" fragrance and bought CkOne Summer,but for some weird reason it made me break out like crazy, I never had that before. So I'll be a little more careful with my next fragrance-purchase. The question is,when is it gonna be released here...


----------



## Brelki (Aug 24, 2005)

It's already available on some makeup websites. I'm not sure if you can order from sephora, but that's where I ordered it from. In fact, I think that's where I first got my sample of it.


----------



## DANNYandLINDSEI (Aug 24, 2005)

Stella by Stella McCartney

Very Irisitable Givency

Miracle so Magic Lancome


----------



## luckystar131 (Aug 28, 2005)

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## hanahou (Sep 1, 2005)

Mine are...

Clinique "Happy to Be"

Dior "Addict"

... and some stuff called "Clean Laundry" but I forget who makes it. They also have scents like "Sugar Cookie" and "Fresh Baby"


----------



## Nolee (Sep 2, 2005)

[*]*H*ynotic *P*oison- Dior

[*]Armani Mania - Gorgio Armani

[*]Brit-Burberry + Chnace-Chanel (both of them are my number three couldn't choose ^^)

and about *pink sugar*,I saw it on Sephora's website one day,and I really do ADORE anything smells sugary/sweet (like vanilla-chocolate- and so..) 

I thought from the name it does smell like this,doesn't it?


----------



## monniej (Sep 2, 2005)

dolce &amp; gabbana and kenzo flowers


----------



## LipglossQueen (Sep 5, 2005)

I have loads of 'favs' but my all time classic one a to be Angel by Thierry Mugler, others our Lancome So Magic, Issey Miyake and Gucci Rush.


----------



## Cirean (Sep 5, 2005)

1. Clean - Clean (smells like old fashioned soap, great for everyday)2. Stella - Stella McCartney (Roses!!!, more dressed up, romantic)

3. Blue Hawaiian - Demeter (Tropical fruit, pineapple, nice in the summer)

or

3. Burberry Brit (for wintertime, it's more musky)


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 5, 2005)

dolce &amp; gabana-light blue

thierry mugler-angel

paloma picasso


----------



## Marisol (Sep 5, 2005)

Right now, I really like:

Jade Blossom by Stila

Dream by Gap

Light Blue by Dolce &amp; Gabanna


----------



## taratyra (Sep 12, 2005)

1. MAC Turquatic - Love it ! Love it ! Love it !

2. CLINIQUE Happy

3. Perry Ellis 360 Degrees


----------



## Chrystal (Sep 12, 2005)

[*]Philosophy Falling in Love

[*]Ralph Lauren Romance

[*]Jovan White Musk (loved this one ever since grade school!!)

Favorite Man smell is...

Kenneth Cole Reaction:icon_love


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 13, 2005)

1. Chanel Chance

2. Benefit Maybe Baby

3. Tommy Girl Jeans


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leta112* 1.Lolita Lempicka2.Hugo Boss- Boss Women Intense

3. Stella McCarthy-Stella

You should try the new Britney spears perfume "Fantasy" - it smells similar to Lolita Lempika... the 'after notes' are a little different, but when you first spray it... thats what it reminded me of


----------



## anne7 (Sep 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* You should try the new Britney spears perfume "Fantasy" - it smells similar to Lolita Lempika... the 'after notes' are a little different, but when you first spray it... thats what it reminded me of



I want to smell this...I might wait until it goes to Claire's and Walgreen's, like Curious did, to buy it if I likey, though



The bottle looks really pretty, damn Britney's marketing team!
I also want to smell Pink Sugar, I love the name, and I love vanilla and sweet smells' I want to buy something from Sephora.com so I can pick this as a sample!

My faves as of now:

Hollister August

Marc Jacobs for Women

Burberry Weekend

VS Vanilla Lace body spray (always love this



)


----------



## audrey (Sep 13, 2005)

Estee Lauder - Tuscany Per Donna

Penhaligon's - Cornubia


----------



## blaymoun (Sep 13, 2005)

1.Burberry Tender Touch2.Burberry Weekend 3.Victoria Secret Pink


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 13, 2005)

my favorite perfumes are

chanel chance

lolita lempicka

chanel coco


----------



## dylansmommie (Sep 14, 2005)

Mine are

Frederic Malle L'eua d'hiver

Banoffee pie cys

nanette lempore

and guerlain ylang vanilla


----------



## canelita (Sep 16, 2005)

Parfumes

GUCCI II by GUCCI

CALECHE by HERMES

DIOR ADDICT by DIOR

PURE POISON by DIOR

CLASIQUE by JEAUN PAUL GAUTIER

HANAE MORI by HANAE MORI

COLOGNE

AGUA DE ROSAS by BONABEL

For my guy

FENDI by FENDI

DUNHILL MAN by DUNHILL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* I want to smell this...I might wait until it goes to Claire's and Walgreen's, like Curious did, to buy it if I likey, though



The bottle looks really pretty, damn Britney's marketing team!
I also want to smell Pink Sugar, I love the name, and I love vanilla and sweet smells' I want to buy something from Sephora.com so I can pick this as a sample!

My faves as of now:

Hollister August

Marc Jacobs for Women

Burberry Weekend

VS Vanilla Lace body spray (always love this



)

You should try it (Fantasy) the next time there's a tester around... it's sweet, so you might like it


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 16, 2005)

My favorite fragrances are:

Estee Lauder's Beyond Paradise.

Liz Claiborne's Curve

Chanel #5

Demeter's Fuzzy Navel


----------



## AlyM (Sep 20, 2005)

I have four different fragrances that I alternate and all four have gotten rave reviews from friends..

1) Aquolina - Pink Sugar (def. one for the guys)

2) Dolce &amp; Gabbana - Feminine

3) Lollia - Breathe (No. 19)

4) Urban Decay - SIN (small oil, but great in a small purse




)

I'm not one for really heavy fragrances, but those four I swear by





~Aly


----------



## anne7 (Sep 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* You should try it (Fantasy) the next time there's a tester around... it's sweet, so you might like it



Next time I head to the mall, I'll swing by Elizabeth Arden, I can't resist sweet smells! Thanks, Janelle


----------



## @@[email protected]@ (Sep 21, 2005)

Lolita Lempika Aquolina Pink Sugar Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## Leony (Sep 21, 2005)

CoCo Mademoiselle hair mist.

Ghost

Esteelauder Body Power.


----------



## sarah_j1985 (Sep 21, 2005)

Chanel Chance-wear this on nights out

Dior Sweet Sun Treatment Fragrance- for daytime. like smelling like suncream/beach holidays

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique (not when its first put on - v overpowering, but the smell after a few hours is really beautiful!)


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 22, 2005)

DKNY Be Delicious

Victoria's Secret Heavenly

Clinique Happy


----------



## Marisol (Sep 22, 2005)

I am really liking MAC's Turquatic.


----------



## glamslam (Sep 25, 2005)

This is hard. I smell all the new gragrances that come out, but I haven't found one that really grabbed me. But I do like Prada and Calvin Klein Euphoria. I also like Warm Vanilla Sugar from B&amp;BW.

I can't seem to find anything I like as much as my standby, Red. I love it because it's warm, spicy and sexy but has this powdery, familiar undertone. I gravitate to the spicy ones. I also love Obsession and Opium. But I don't own or wear them anymore.


----------



## Salope (Sep 25, 2005)

Not in any necessarily in the number order:

1. Ralph Lauren Romance (so light &amp; refeshing - my go to perfume)

2. Chanel Chance (strong, perfect for evenings)

3. Chanel Allure (great day or night)

4. Issey Miyake (a classic, too bad it doesn't smell good one me



)

5. CK Escape (it may be old but I still like it. great for evenings as well)

5. D&amp;G Light Blue (don't wear it but it smells good)

6. Gucci Envy (don't wear this anymore either but it's good and strong, like Chance so it's more an evening perfume)

7. One of the Burberry perfumes but I forget which one. Perhaps Brit?



But it smells great and like Romance, can be worn day or night.


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 29, 2005)

My 3 favorites right now are:

Ralph Lauren- Romance

Vera Wang

Giorgio-Red 2 (I cant find this in stores anymore, I got my last bottle online, most people dont know what it is, it is totally different than the original Red, its sweet and flowery smelling, but I call it my "man magnet" perfume, no joke everytime I wear it, a guy compliments me on my scent and none of the others, so I wore it everytime I went out during my college days, lol, my boyfriend practically jumped me the first time he smelled it on me, HA)


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 2, 2005)

Aquolina Pink Sugar layered with B&amp;BW Vanilla Bean Noel Body Lotion.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 9, 2005)

1. Miracle by Lancome

2. Island Kiss by Escada

3. Issey Miyake

4. Exclamation by Coty &lt;---its a cheapie but damn I love it! I get compliments all the time when I wear it


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 9, 2005)

for me its got to be either:

Angel Innocent (much less in your face than the original - lovely air of mandarin, honey and almond)

or

Floris - Fleur (for pretty, light moods - mostly summer)

xxxc


----------



## Veronica (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Dragun* Mine changes alot, does anyone else's?Anyway, here's my current top 3:

Dawn Spencer Hurwitz: _Creamy Chocolate_

Green Lady Soaps: _Color:Cream_

philosophy: _Amazing Grace_

Mine change alot too. Right now it's:
Bvlgari Omnia

Cartier Le Baiser Du Dragon

D &amp; G Feminine


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cassiopeia37* for me its got to be either:Angel Innocent (much less in your face than the original - lovely air of mandarin, honey and almond)

or

Floris - Fleur (for pretty, light moods - mostly summer)

oooooooH! I forgot Burberry brit - love that too



- think thats 3 :icon_love 
xxxc


----------



## spice7 (Oct 11, 2005)

My fav's always used to change, I used to be a big J. Lo fan but then I found

1) Angel by Thierry Mugler

2) Lolita Lempicka

3) Ralph Lauren's Romance

to be my absolute favorite's!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 11, 2005)

I just recently picked up "Blu" - at Kohl's... and it's delish' ! lol A friend of mine was wearing the body mist &amp; I couldn't stop walking by her to smell it! lol (It's in their bath/body section - comes in lotions, shower gels, body mists etc) Smells kind of like the Ralph Lauren Blue perfume - which I love - at a really cheap price!


----------



## yazzy (Oct 19, 2005)

That I have:

Poison

Pure Grace

JeReviens

That I wish I had:

Joy

Chanel No.5

Ghost

yazzy


----------



## eyesdancing (Oct 19, 2005)

Emporium, Armani

Burberry of London

Brit by Burberry

Omnia by Bvlgari


----------



## butterflyblue (Oct 22, 2005)

There are so many but!

1. Light Blue

2. Curious

3. Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## K*O* (Oct 22, 2005)

I have basically EVERY perfume you can think of, and/or samples of.......I STILL keep going back to Estee Lauder Beautiful...the chemistry of my skin &amp; that fragrance, just WORKS....I get the most compliments ever with that perfume !!! I LOVE IT ! Thank goodness my sister-in-law works for Estee Lauder - so I get all the freebies, &amp; discounts!!!...

PS...Lasts all day !


----------



## akimiki (Oct 22, 2005)

L'eau by Diptique

spiritus by miller et bertaux

petits et mamans by bvlgari


----------



## twirllytail (Oct 22, 2005)

My favorites:

Magnetism

Pleasures

Beautiful

Beyond Paradise

Joy

Pink Sugar

Halloween

Black

Vanilla Bean Noel (Happy to see B&amp;BW brought this one back again)





twirllytail


----------



## QuePasa (Oct 22, 2005)

Christian Dior Ja'dore

The Body Shop's White Musk


----------



## katrink (Oct 23, 2005)

I guess I'm stuck in the past for fragrances my favs are

Opium

Obsession

Poison

Fendi

Tabu

I guess I like heavy spicy fragrances, but I wear them sparingly.


----------



## Becky (Oct 23, 2005)

**Fantasy- Britney Spears*

**8- A&amp;F*

**Pleasures Intense-Estee Lauder*


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 23, 2005)

1. Hermes Amazone

2. Hermes Calache

3. Creed Spring Flowers

4. NARS Musc

5. Stila Jade Blossom


----------



## Nolee (Oct 25, 2005)

i just baught pink sugar the eau de toilet &amp; the body powder weeeeeeeeee





it has the cutest smell ever!!


----------



## DCBorn (Oct 26, 2005)

(1) Marc Jacobs

(2) 5th Avenue (Elizabeth Arden)

(3) Sensi (Armani)


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't have three, but my all-time fave frangrance is *Cristobal by Balenciaga*. It's awesome!!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 26, 2005)

Dkny Cashmere

Escada

Dessert Juicy


----------



## oceanislnd (Oct 27, 2005)

1. Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Coco

2. Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Banane

3. Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 27, 2005)

I just received Pink Sugar in a swap and wow its sooo pretty!! This is def a fav at the moment.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *oceanislnd* 1. Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Coco2. Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Banane

3. Aquolina Pink Sugar

Are the Comptoir fragrances similar to Pink Sugar?


----------



## LifeisLove (Nov 8, 2005)

1.Kenzo

2.Touch of Pink lascote

3.Burberry weekend :x


----------



## Allure (Nov 8, 2005)

For women:

Dior J'adore

L'eau Par Kenzo

Davidoff Cool Water

RL Romance

Dior Tendre Poison

For men:

Dior Fanrenheit

L'eau Par Kenzo

Versace The Dreamer

Unisex:

CK be


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 19, 2005)

What does Turquatic smell like?


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 21, 2005)

1. Escada Ibiza Hippie

2. Calvin Klein Escape

3. Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gio


----------



## qristeele (Nov 22, 2005)

Givenchy Very Irresistable

Escada Island Kiss

Issey Miyake

Calvin Klein Escape


----------



## prude strippers (Nov 22, 2005)

1. Chanel Coco Mademoiselle

2. Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue

3. Paris Hilton's first (I haven't smelled the new one)

I heard Sarah Jessica Parker's new fragrance was pretty good, any truth to this?


----------



## kawee (Nov 23, 2005)

Amor Amor - Cacharel &lt;3&lt;3&lt;3


----------



## bunni (Nov 23, 2005)

my favorites vary, right now its the fresh, clean scents.

I am liking the Les Copains. yum:icon_love


----------



## agranheim (Nov 25, 2005)

1. Pink Sugar

2. Flowerbykenzo

3. Sirene By Vicky Teel


----------



## Purity05 (Dec 21, 2005)

Actually my favorite fragrance is and body product. Amber Romance by Victoria Secret. Its the best. I receive so many compliments from men when I wear this lotion.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Annick Goutal - Petite Che'rie

Fendi - Theorema

Prada


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 22, 2005)

1. Any Chanel fragrance

2. Gucci

3. Lauren


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 28, 2005)

Oooh I got 3 new favourites...

1. Chanel No5

2. Thierry Mugler Angel

3. Calvin Klein Euphoria

The others I posted earlier are still good though...


----------



## Maja (Dec 28, 2005)

Current favourites: :icon_love

[*]L'Occitane Ambre

[*]Coco Mademoiselle

[*]Hugo Boss Deep Red


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's photos of my favorites!






Angel by Thierry Mugler

Matin Calin by Comptoir Sud de Pacifique

Vanilla Extreme by Comptoir Sud de Pacifique

Fantasy by (Britney - love the fragrance, not the celebrity)


----------



## pj03079 (Dec 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *XxCalixX* [*]Philosophy Falling in Love

[*]Ralph Lauren Romance

[*]Jovan White Musk (loved this one ever since grade school!!)

Favorite Man smell is...

Kenneth Cole Reaction:icon_love

Hi,

Can you tell me what Ralph Lauren's Romance smells like? I am a newbie here and I don't even know if I am doing this correctly.

Joy


----------



## Lindabear (Dec 30, 2005)

Dior J'adore

Britney Spears Fantasy

Paris Hilton (1st)

Ralph Lauren Ralph

Baby phat Goddess


----------



## bunni (Dec 30, 2005)

I got some new ones and right now I am liking: Evidence by Yves Rocher - very clean and fresh. :icon_love


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 31, 2005)

I have such a huge collection that i find it really hard to choose, but my CURRENT 3 faves are:

Dior pure poison

DKNY be delicious

Philosophy pure grace


----------



## parapara (Jan 3, 2006)

-Moschino Couture

-Cacharel Amour Amour

-Nanette Lapore

-Stella McCartney (the 1st one)


----------



## scarletine (Jan 4, 2006)

1. DKNY's Be Delicious (just switched to this, and love it!)

2. Halo by Victoria's Secret (wore it for years!)

3. For single note perfumes, I love Crabtree and Evelyn. Right now I have Freesia and Lily of the Valley. They're nice for everyday.

I've tried the new Paris Hilton "Just Me", and while I really like it, I refuse to buy it because I can't stand that woman.

For guys? I'm still a sucker for Drakkar Noir



Fahrenheit is nice too.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 6, 2006)

I love Dior's LE fragrance Forever &amp; Ever I wish they would bring it back as I am almost out!


----------



## carmenjamese (Jan 9, 2006)

My top three

1. Prada

2. Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise

3. Givenchy Very Irrestible


----------



## yumi (Jan 24, 2006)

#1 -- Bvulgari Omnia

#2 -- Victoria Secret's Dream Angels

#3 -- Estee Lauder's Beyond Paradise


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 24, 2006)

My list:

1- Lush *Karma*

2- Nina Ricci *L'air du temps*

3- D &amp; G* Sicily*

but I don't like Pink Sugar, it's too strong for me


----------



## Midgard (Jan 24, 2006)

That's hard! I think, my favorites are:

-Thierry Mugler Angel

-Thierry Mugler Alien

-Benefit Maybe Baby


----------



## Nazarite27 (Jan 25, 2006)

Light Blue by D&amp;G (My all time Fave)

Feminine by D&amp;G

Calyx by Prescriptives


----------



## Midori (Jan 25, 2006)

Absolu - Rochas

Gloria - Cacharel


----------



## ClassicGirl (Mar 11, 2006)

Chanel Allure

Chanel No. 5

Stila Midnight Bloom

Stila Creme Bouquet

Givenchy Very Irresistible

D&amp;G Sicily

Michael Kors Island


----------



## girlnextdoor (Mar 12, 2006)

Stella by Stella McCartney

Burberry Brit


----------



## julin1 (Mar 12, 2006)

J-Lo

Pleasures

Anything by Givenchy


----------



## exoticchica (Mar 14, 2006)

Not necessarily in this order:

Mark Karmala eau de toilette

Victoria's Secret Angels Heavenly eau de parfum

J-LO Glow

Liz Claiborne Curve Crush (a Heavenly dupe for me lol)

A Zaftig Woman Blackberry Musk body spray

A Zaftig Woman French Crumb Cake body spray

Avon Naturals Lavender and Chamomile body spray

There are a lot of scents that I've smelled but only in magazines so I won't include those lol.


----------



## Angie2006 (Mar 14, 2006)

I was using Chanel Allure but just bought a bottle of Sara Jessica Parker's Lovely and reallllllly like it...so does the bf


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Mar 14, 2006)

Hmmm...

Comp Sud Pac-Vanille Banane

Jivago (gotta luv the gold flecks lol)

Summer-Kenzo


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Mar 15, 2006)

So far my favorite fragrance is Givenchy Very Irresistible 

Recently I found a nice body splash from Bath&amp;Body Works - Japanese Cherry Blossom - ideal for spring


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm SUCH a perfume junkie it's unbelievable! My Top 3 Fragrances... OMG! I already have 21 perfumes and 4 body sprays, and want like 20 more! I try to never wear the same scent two days in a row... I prefer light florals and citrus perfumes (as long as it doesn't smell like I got it from a gas station, I don't care if it's Estee Lauder or AVON)... I can give the Top 3 based on what I have, but it's liable to change!

1. Garden Blu - mark./AVON

2. Haiku Awakenings - AVON

3. Belara - Mary Kay


----------



## wondatwins2 (Mar 15, 2006)

I love _Today _Tommorow and Always -Avon

Britney Spears- Curious

Cool Water


----------



## LISAKELI (Mar 15, 2006)

_Philosophy - Pure Grace (love, love, love the clean smell!!)



_

_Philosophy - Amazing Grace _

_Clinique - Happy _

_My older sister always used Coty Wild Musk so I used it too for many years. It mixes really well with my chemistry and my hubby loves it on me so I wear that once in a *great* while._


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 16, 2006)

*Anything vanilla..or vanilla sugar





*Clinique Happy for Men (I don't wear it..but it smells great on boys!)

*Calvin Klein Summer


----------



## chocobon (Mar 23, 2006)

Gucci:Gucci EDP

Dior:Miss dior cherie

Givenchy:Very Irresistible


----------



## ilovemakeup (Mar 23, 2006)

1st lacoste homme

2nd estee lauder pleasures

3rd c.k eternity


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 23, 2006)

1.angel

2.chance

3 romance


----------



## norsh05 (Apr 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* 1) Angel bu Thierry Mugler2) Bulgari Green Tea perfume

3) Gucci Rush

Wanna ask u abt gucci rush 2 . just bought it recently but somehow the smell does not linger as i expect. when i spray it , i can smell the perfume after a few minutes its gone! its original mind u! is there anyone experience the same thing i did?


----------



## Twinkles-TX (Apr 2, 2006)

Burberry Weekend

Michael Kors

Lancome Poem


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 2, 2006)

i have a few faves- chanel chance, christion dior jadore, aqua di gio, michael kors island ,dkny be delicious, burberry brit, versace woman, dolce and gabbana light blue..... but my new fave.......***** MISS DIOR CHERIE



*****


----------



## emily (Apr 5, 2006)

*1. Falling in Love by Philosophy*

2. True Star by Tommy Hilfiger

3. Pink Sugar by Aquolina


----------



## semantje (Apr 5, 2006)

1. Armani Night

2. J.Lo Miami Glow

3. Lancome hypnose


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 6, 2006)

My HG - The Body Shop's Indian Gardenia from their global scents collection. I'll be adding DKNY's Red Delicious soon!


----------



## ivanarose (Apr 19, 2006)

My favourite are:

J.P.Gaultier-LA FEMME

MUST CARTIER II

NOA CACHAREL


----------



## loz07 (May 23, 2006)

1. Clinique Simply

2. Ralph Lauren Turquoise

3. MAC turquatic


----------



## Fluffybuffy (May 31, 2006)

It changes day-to-day for whatever mood I'm in. I could not limit it to three! I usually love etailers, and handmade fragrance/perfume oils and or handmade body sprays. I also like Philosophy's Baby Grace, yet it's so light I don't think anyone notices it on me (I also buy the dupe from an etailer). I Like Pumpkin Cheesecake, when I wear that, people notice and love it!

One day I may like Lemon Pound cake, another Amber Sandalwood, then yet another: Coconut (like a suntan oil). I love Vanillas, real foody scents. I cannot narrow it down!


----------



## lynda (May 31, 2006)

My Fave is

Burberry London

Clinque Aromatics

Angel body lotion


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 31, 2006)

Victoria's Secret Pear Glace

Avon Extraordinary (because I am!)

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Sarah84 (May 31, 2006)

just three this will be hard.....

1. Emporio Armani - She (&amp; night)

2. Lancome - Hypnose

3. Escada - Magnetism


----------



## mimiboo (Jun 1, 2006)

I love YOSH fragrances. There are only a few of them...they are exclusive, special and unique. Thing is they cost a FORTUNE here in London...you can only get them in one tiny boutique in Soho.........

Its the kind of scent people can't place......

B


----------



## ~heavenly24~ (Jun 1, 2006)

Pink Sugar by Aquolina

Lucky You by Lucky Brand

Purple Orchid by Calvin Klein


----------



## CloudPixie (Jun 8, 2006)

1. Burberry Brit

2 D&amp;G Light Blue

3 Pink Sugar


----------



## ivette (Jun 8, 2006)

lets see




...hmmm

3 that i love:

halston, ea's sunflowers, and philosophy's amazing clean scent(white)


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 11, 2006)

I tried to keep it top 3, but I had to put an extra one down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1) Burberry Brit

2) Ibiza Hippie- Escada

3) Victoria's Secret- PINK

4) Estee Lauder- Beyond Paradise


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jun 11, 2006)

curious and fantasy both smell great!

baby grace is a good one also.


----------



## MissGolightly (Jun 11, 2006)

I love: Cashmere mist Donna Karan

Acqua di Parma

Acqua allegoria ylang &amp; vanilla Guerlain

Must also admit that I still love Obsession for evening/winter use,too!


----------



## Angie2006 (Jun 11, 2006)

One of those frangrance counter ladies was standing in the middle of the aisle the other day as I was going thru. She handed me a card with Tracy (Ellen Tracy) on it. I just politely took the card and kept moving but was sniffing it the whole time I was in the mall. I ended up going back and getting some, it's nice


----------



## junell (Jun 12, 2006)

I have so many favorites but here are a few:

Angel by Thierry Mugler

Chanel Coco

Estee Lauder's Beautiful &amp; Knowing

Heaven at The Gap

Cast a Spell by LuLu Guinness (reminds me of Angel)


----------



## imnangel (Jun 12, 2006)

soft musk-avon

presence-mont blanc

be delicious-DKNY


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 12, 2006)

I change my answer from my original post in this thread... I'm going w/ Burberry Tender Touch as a definite new HG perfume! Noa Fleur by Cacharel is second!


----------



## Luvly (Jun 12, 2006)

victoria secret halo

guess

baby phat

dkny apple

curve

ralph polo cool

[=


----------



## steffie3678 (Jun 12, 2006)

bath and body works: cherry blossom, tropical passionfruit, pomegranate martini

and

curious perfume.


----------



## sw0pp (Jun 15, 2006)

1. Alexander McQueen - Kingdom

2. Thierry Mugler - The Lily Angel


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jun 15, 2006)

Revealed by Elizabeth Arden

Gucci Rush


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

cacharel's amor amor, elizabeth arden's green tea, calvin klein's escape, gap's dream more.


----------



## sheilarose (Jun 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leta112* 1.Lolita Lempicka2.Hugo Boss- Boss Women Intense

3. Stella McCarthy-Stella

What does Stella smell like. I have never tried her fragrances yet.

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I change my answer from my original post in this thread... I'm going w/ Burberry Tender Touch as a definite new HG perfume! Noa Fleur by Cacharel is second! My friend wears Burberry but I don't know which one. Which is your favorite and try to describe it. Thanks!
Sheila Rose


----------



## jaydensmom (Jun 18, 2006)

1. Ralph Lauren Blue

2. Lucky Brand (The pink bottle)

3. Escada Magnetism


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 23, 2006)

My top three are (in no particular order):

Lancome Miracle

Burberry London

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## imlovely (Jun 23, 2006)

My favorite lately is amber romance by VS. I get so many compliments when I wear it.


----------



## sheilarose (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I change my answer from my original post in this thread... I'm going w/ Burberry Tender Touch as a definite new HG perfume! Noa Fleur by Cacharel is second! I just saw this posting and it was interesting. No one I know heard of the name Cacharel. I just bought Promisse by Cacharel. Really nice. No heavy. Also I just tested Stella McCartney's perfume. I am buying that next.I love to read all your posts. Yu are very cool.

Sheila Rose





Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I change my answer from my original post in this thread... I'm going w/ Burberry Tender Touch as a definite new HG perfume! Noa Fleur by Cacharel is second! Hi Aquilah: A few people have liked Noa Fleur by Cacharel. Try that one too.Sheila Rose


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 27, 2006)

Spring Flower by Creed

Nanette Lepore

V by Valentino


----------



## deadlakes (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm somewhat picky about fragrances, but i use D&amp;G Light Blue and Anna Sui Dolly Girl alot.


----------



## Lia (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm now absolutely in love with Summer by Kenzo... I tried it at the store and desperately loved it. It smells like... summer! With a touch of baby powder. Unfortunately, it's extremely expensive here , almost 300 reais for the biggest bottle (imagine spending 300 dollars on a single bottle of perfume).


----------



## CarolAZ (Jul 27, 2006)

My faves are Thierry's Angel, DKNY Cashmere Mist, and Estee's Pleasures Intense.

CarolAZ


----------



## ilonacb (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *barbi53657* My favoritePoeme by Lancome

Gucci envy me

Beyond Paradise by este Lauder

WHAT ARE YOUR TOP THREE FRAGRANCES





1. Lolita Lempicka2. Angel Innocent

3. Gloria Cacharel


----------



## herekittykitty (Jul 31, 2006)

Love love love Armani Code. I've yet to find someone who doesn't!!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Jul 31, 2006)

oh what a fun thread!

Mine are :

Kenneth Cole Signature (getting harder and harder for me to find!



)

DKNY Red Delicious

Opium

The Kenneth Cole is my HG fragrance ... to me it smells good enough to eat!!! LOL


----------



## sheilarose (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girlnextdoor* Stella by Stella McCartneyBurberry Brit

Noone mentions Stella by Stella McCartney. I loved it. Next to buy on my perfume list. It sorta smells like Roses. What do you think. Mmmmmmmm!!!!!! Had to be great. Her Daddy is Sir Paul. My Idol.Saw him in person once. Unbelivable! (spelling??)

Like father like daughter.

Get back please. Thanks.

Sheila Rose


----------



## Sagittarius1978 (Aug 3, 2006)

Dior J'Adore

DKNY Be Delicious (Green)

VS Very Sexy (Red)


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 3, 2006)

1) Chanel No. 5 of course

2). Paris Hilton's Paris Hilton

3) Britney's Curious


----------



## KaiT (Aug 5, 2006)

Fantasy

Amazing Grace

Falling in Love


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 5, 2006)

Fiorucci

Island Kiss by Escada

Organza by Givenchy


----------



## MACaddict (Sep 18, 2006)

Dior Addict= so sexy and sultry it's my definite fall scent.

Burberry Brit = my comfort scent.

Gucci Envy Me = another sexy scent for me.


----------



## alexandra2310 (Sep 18, 2006)

dolche and cabana. chanel coco. and victory secret very sexy


----------



## diva237 (Sep 19, 2006)

Angel by Thierry Muglier

Clinques first fragrance

Cashmere Mist by Donna Karan

I am a perfume junkie.


----------



## rdenee (Sep 21, 2006)

My new favorite, that I just can't get enough of is Vera Wang's Princess. Maybe cause I am such a princess!




It is so light and girlie to me!


----------



## nina1104 (Sep 21, 2006)

Dior Addict 2 Sensi Emporio Armani


----------



## ursula_r (Sep 21, 2006)

At the moment mine are

Calvin Klein - Euphoria

Viktor and Rolf - Flowerbomb

Armani - Armani Code


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 24, 2006)

Escada's Rockin' Rio. I'm not sure about the other two, but that one's been my favourite for a long time.


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 24, 2006)

1. Burberry London

2. Vera Wang

3. Burberry Brit

I desperately want some new fragrances. I just can't find any I like because they all seem to give me a headache



or make me nauseous



.


----------



## leintjess (Oct 2, 2006)

1. Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle

2. Armani - Remix

3. Sonia Rykiel - Woman


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Ralph Lauren Romance

2. DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## bond_girl (Oct 5, 2006)

i've been using cool waters for 5 years now and still loving it


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 6, 2006)

Hmm...

My 3 favorites would have to be:

1) Amor Amor - I wear this everywhere!

2) Very Sexy by Victoria Secret - great for a night out

3) Armanie Mania 

I haven't been able to find any scents that I really like lately though... I'm not really into floral scents or really strong scents.. I like subtle yet sexy.. any ideas?


----------



## Nolee (Oct 12, 2006)

im deeeply in love with KenzoAmore, *heart*


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 12, 2006)

1. Breathe Romance - Bath and Body Works

2. Miss Dior Cherie - Christian Dior

3. Curious - Britney Spears


----------



## lletto (Nov 1, 2006)

1) Victoria's Secret Succulent Mood

2) Victoria's Secret Sexy Little Things

3) Calvin Klein Euphoria

Runners Up: Lauren Style by Ralph Lauren, Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## stacybadabing (Nov 1, 2006)

Narcisco Rodriguez for her

Aquolina Pink Sugar

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## makeupchicky (Nov 2, 2006)

I love the L'Occitane Jasmine with Green Tea...i've already used up 2 bottles! I also love Amor Amor by Cacharel.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 2, 2006)

Here are my favorites:

1. Lolita Lempicka

2. Miss Dior Cherie

3. True Love


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

this week's favorite is stella two!


----------



## tisme (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't have a top three. I don't tend to like floral scents and a lot of perfume just makes me sneeze. I wear Opium.


----------



## TexasPearl22 (Nov 5, 2006)

_Only 3...._

_V by Valentino_

_Very Sexy by Vic's Secret_

_Ralph Blue by RL_


----------



## Haylz (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh I really only have two that I love..some I like though and sadly some I really don't like.

L'eau D'Issey - Issey Miyake

Flowerbomb - Viktor and Rolf

Used to wear Tommy Girl for ever while I was growing up but I find it a bit too young for me now. Used to love Tresor by Lancome but it's gotten too over powering.


----------



## early byrde (Nov 11, 2006)

creed indiana

diors jadore

miss sixty

omnia

petite cherie

hot coutere

in love again


----------



## bookiebear83 (Nov 18, 2006)

my favorite of all time is Romance by Ralph Lauren..i still wear it

other ones that i like for after a nice night's shower is endless love from victoria secret..also moonlight path from bath and body works.,


----------



## LittleMissV (Nov 24, 2006)

I love Ralph Lauren Cool, Pink Happiness, Love at first glow, Burberry London and Curious.


----------



## honeybeauty (Dec 21, 2006)

ohhh guyss a long list.........but few of them are

pleasure

burberry(Yellow)

boss

dior addict


----------



## sheilarose (Dec 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this week's favorite is stella two! Hi Jennifer:
Is Stella Two better than Stella. Stella was rosey but beautiful. I do like light florals, not overpowering and heavy.

Also, I wonder if anyone knows a Parfum called FRACAS. It is French, but they sell it anywhere here or at finer stores. It has been around forever. It is pricey but my wonderful wonderful son bought it for me.

I am a little over 50 so maybe us mature girls remember it and love it like me.

Sheila Rose


----------



## Imaginatrix (Dec 23, 2006)

Thierry Mugler, Angel/Alien/Innocent (yeah, I like all three, so sue me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Delices de Cartier

Chanel No. 5

Cacharel Amor Amor

Hugo Boss Selection (hey, if it smells good on the guys...)

Ralph Lauren Romance For Him

And I recently smelled Givenchy Ange Ou Demon, and I really like it.


----------



## sheilarose (Dec 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Imaginatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thierry Mugler, Angel/Alien/Innocent (yeah, I like all three, so sue me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )Delices de Cartier

Chanel No. 5

Cacharel Amor Amor

Hugo Boss Selection (hey, if it smells good on the guys...)

Ralph Lauren Romance For Him

And I recently smelled Givenchy Ange Ou Demon, and I really like it.

Hi Andrea:What does Angel sorta smell like. Why is it so expensive here in the USA.

Did you ever hear of Fracas. Or did your Mom.

Thanks,

Sheila Rose


----------



## Imaginatrix (Dec 23, 2006)

Angel smells sort of... heavy and spicy, musky, with a kind of chocolaty/caramel base and fruit salady tones, and probably also some amber in it, I'm not sure.

It's a swaggery, in - your- face, HEAR - ME - ROAR! kind of perfume, that gets noticed as soon as you walk into a room. To be worn with an ATTITUDE - animal pheromones in a bottle.

At first, it's pretty overpowering, and it's definitely a winter fragrance - let's just say, wear this in the summer if you're not used to it and you'll probably pass out. On the other hand, one spritz goes a long way (just hold your breath as you're spraying it, lol) and you can smell it on your clothes for about a WEEK later (I kid ye not!)

As for it being expensive... all Thierry Mugler perfumes are ridiculously expensive, I don't know why! (And they're expensive EVERYWHERE, all the time, not just the USA.)

If Angel is too strong, Innocent might be better, it smells wonderful and is a lighter version of Angel. A good way of using them might be using Angel in the winter and Innocent in the summer.

Fracas... never heard of it, I'm afraid.

(Oh, and to add to the above list, Guerlain Shalimar - an oldie but a goodie, lol, very nice and sophisticated.)

And the Body Shop also does some OK fragrances, I rather like their Cassis Rose perfume for when I'm in a girly, summery mood.

(You can go to a big department store (here in England, I usually go to John Lewis or House of Fraser), or a perfumery (The Perfume Shop is OK), and spritz some on, or ask for a sample. Walk around with it for a while, see if you like it, then buy - that's how I discovered Delices de Cartier, when a saleswoman spritzed some on me. I walked around the store for a while, decided I liked it, and then bought a bottle.

On the other hand... I bought some Opium just because I'd heard of it in various magazines and HATED it (it made me want to rip my nostrils out), ended up trading the bottle to a friend for a bottle of Jean Paul Gaultier Classique. Dior Poison also makes me YAK but thankfully I smelled that one before committing to buy.)


----------



## bkramer947 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pink Sugar

Amazing Grace

Pure Grace

Lots of knockoffs from Suds and Light as well as ScentsofYourself.com (I am new here, hope it is okay that I named these sites!)


----------



## remas (Dec 26, 2006)

Miss Dior Cherie - Christian Dior

Thierry Mugler, Alien

Flowerbomb - Viktor and Rolf


----------



## WKLIZE (Dec 27, 2006)

1.Pure Poison-Dior

2.Hypnose-Lancome

3.A Demi-Mot-Galimard


----------



## NinaSC05 (Jan 6, 2007)

1. Curve

2. Clinque Happy

3. VS Very Sexy

4. VS Pink


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 6, 2007)

wow there to many

i love puzzle by coty

and all the dkny


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have so many &amp; like them all but I just got 2 new ones for Christmas that I love.. Lucky Number 6 and Calvin Klein Euphoria.


----------



## stolenbaby (Jan 6, 2007)

Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb

Dior Miss Dior Cherie

Escada Collection


----------



## sheilarose (Jan 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *NinaSC05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1. Curve2. Clinque Happy

3. VS Very Sexy

4. VS Pink

_Great choices! Love Happy. Will try VS Very Sexy and Pink. Curve is good too..__ _



_Thanks,__ _



Sheila Rose


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *IsisKat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1. Clinique Happy2. Be Delicious-DKNY

3. Love Hangover-Too Faced

i love be delicious too its awsome


----------



## grailseeker (Jan 6, 2007)

My current faves;-

Laura mercier 'Eau de lune' (my next purchase)

Space nk 'Passion'

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 6, 2007)

Clinique Happy

CK Truth

Lacoste Touch of Pink

Masaki Matsushima Mintea

Cacharel Amor Amor

Gap So Pink

Lots of perfume oils from body shop


----------



## mkmksk (Jan 6, 2007)

This was a tough one. I have so many that I love.

1) Hanae Mori

2) Chanel Coco Mademosielle

3) Calvin Klein Uphoria


----------



## LisaIsabelle (Jan 11, 2007)

I really love Annick Goutal's perfume.

I'm currently wearing Les Nuits d'Hadrien.


----------



## early byrde (Jan 16, 2007)

omnia

creed indiana

jadore

petite cherie

chanel#22


----------



## Loreal (Jan 16, 2007)

I LOVE Aeropostle. It's my favorite smell in the whole world!! AHH!!





Lacoste-Touch of Pink

Burberry Brit


----------



## ellie29 (Jan 16, 2007)

This is my very first reply to anyone on the site. I am very new here! PS I love perfume!

My favourites at the moment are:-

Narcisco Rodriquez (oil)

Orris Noir Eau de Parfum by Jayne Ormonde (which my daughter just bought for my birthday the other day)

Agent Provocateur


----------



## statickitten (Jan 17, 2007)

Ever since I was a little girl, I've always been in love with Poison. Never actually bought myself a bottle yet. Maybe I should change that.


----------



## iziunek (Jan 17, 2007)

Calvin Klein- Euphoria

Lolita Lempicka- midnight

lancome- miracle

sometimes thierry mugler- angel- depends on my mood


----------



## madrivergirl (Jan 17, 2007)

Pretty much anything French...but my favorite is Yves St. Laurent Nu. Love it!


----------



## Pumpkin ohyeah (Jan 18, 2007)

chanel chance

b&amp;bw- fig and brown sugar

escada- escada


----------



## DecemberBelle (Jan 18, 2007)

I looove:

BBW Brown Sugar &amp; Fig EDT

VS Amber Romance EDT

Britney Spears Curious EDP

Britney Spears Curious In Control EDP

Britney Spears Fantasy EDP

Lucky You EDT

Elizabeth Arden Ardenbeauty EDT

JLo Glow EDT

As you can see, I do like a lot of celebrity scents, and I'm also into sweet, foody goodness.


----------



## exoticchica (Jan 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *exoticchica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not necessarily in this order:Mark Karmala eau de toilette

Victoria's Secret Angels Heavenly eau de parfum

J-LO Glow

Liz Claiborne Curve Crush (a Heavenly dupe for me lol)

A Zaftig Woman Blackberry Musk body spray

A Zaftig Woman French Crumb Cake body spray

Avon Naturals Lavender and Chamomile body spray

There are a lot of scents that I've smelled but only in magazines so I won't include those lol.

It's funny how some scent preferences change, and some stay the same. my current list includes-Bath &amp; Body Works Moonlight Path

Christian Dior Hypnotic Poison

Mark Karmala edt

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist

Britney Spears Curious

still searching for the perfect gourmand , but I have loads of lovely clean scents I use.


----------



## aquabutterfly (Jan 18, 2007)

top three would be,

chanel no. 5

dolce &amp; gabbana natural spray

and giorgio aire


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 18, 2007)

My top two right now are

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue

Juicy Coutore


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 18, 2007)

Mine would be

Adidas- Fresh Vibes

Adidas- Tropical Passion

Bath and Body Works- Coco Cabana


----------



## MandyPandy (Jan 18, 2007)

My favourites are Davidoff's Cool Water and Givenchy's Very Irresistable


----------



## NYScentsofSTyle (Jan 19, 2007)

-Romance by ralph lauren

-Body by Victoria Secret

-Brght Crystal- Versace-Lucky#6

-Glow in the dark


----------



## aquabutterfly (Jan 19, 2007)

i use

treson from lancome,

ysl natural spray and

moschino n/spray on normal day.


----------



## MandyPandy (Jan 19, 2007)

I want to try the Pink Sugar... I have heard lots of people who like it. Does anyone know where you can get it in Canada?


----------



## farris2 (Jan 26, 2007)

BeautiControl Brown Sugar and Spa Sugar


----------



## teeta (Jan 27, 2007)

i only have two..cuz i've only used two

1) Dior Addict 2

2) Chanel Chance


----------



## Shannon101 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tresor


----------



## imbored (Feb 1, 2007)

My favorites!

Burberry Brit

Curious by Britney

Fantasy by Britney

Escada Rockin' Rio

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Aprill (Feb 2, 2007)

Chanel no5

White Diamonds

Curious


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 3, 2007)

Everyday fragrance is Shalimar by Guerlein. Special Chance by Chanel and Tova Nights by Tova.


----------



## natii4 (Feb 11, 2007)

Angel Innocent by Thierry Mugler
Pink Sugar by Aquolina 
Eau Des Merveilles EDT by Hermes


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 11, 2007)

Benefit- Maybe Baby

CK- Be

BBW- Gardenia


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 12, 2007)

Shalimar by Guerlein, Chance by Chanel, Grace by Philosphy


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I just got Neroli Jasmin EDT from The Body Shop, and I looooove it!!






Pretty much my first perfume, too!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 14, 2007)

right now ..im in love with Princess Vera Wang


----------



## roguewench (Feb 14, 2007)

My fave fragrances are

1. Pink Sugar (everyday use)

2. Amazing Grace (everyday use

3. Pure Grace (when out at bars w/ friends)

4. Baby Grace (for sleepy time)

5. Sensual Amber (bath and body works) everyday use


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 14, 2007)

DKNY -Be Delicious

Victorias -Secret Pink

Salvatore Ferragamo - Encanto Charms


----------



## Sleeptime (Feb 18, 2007)

Always on a budget, so it'll have to be The Body Shop's Cassis Rose EDT



Really nice and subtle for a floral fragrance..


----------



## Imaginatrix (Feb 24, 2007)

OK, new and improved list:

On men, it's

1) Burberry Brit

2) Acqua Di Gio

3) Hugo Boss - Boss Selection, tied with Ralph Lauren Romance SIlver For Men.

On me, it's

1) Delices de Cartier

2) Thierry Mugler - Angel

3) Cacharel Amor Amor, tied with The Body Shop Cassis Rose

But I am an absolute perfume whore, and I prefer to have lots of small bottles of different scents in addition to large bottles of my favourites. I also like to mix up scents; it might rescue two or three bottles of perfume that don't smell quite right. (Eg, I layer CK One over Britney Spears Fantasy - it shouldn't work, but it does, and it's great to have people trying to figure out exactly what it is I'm wearing!)


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Feb 27, 2007)

HERRERA Perfume for Women by Carolina Herrera

Michael Kors-Michael Kors

Curve Crush


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 27, 2007)

clinique..Happy


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 28, 2007)

Right now it's:

Juicy Couture

Stella

guerlain insolence

vera wang princess


----------



## malina (Feb 28, 2007)

Island Michael Kors

VS Dream Angels Heavenly

B&amp;BW Japanese Cherry Blossom

that Romance fragrance from B&amp;BW (especially for work since it isn't super strong)


----------



## H1baby (Feb 28, 2007)

Amirage by Givency

Hynose by lancome

Guess (vanilla/musk)


----------



## eniemeenie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ralph Lauren Blue

Estee Lauder Intuition

Mambo for Women


----------



## La_Mari (Feb 28, 2007)

Chanel's- Coco Mademoiselle

Vera Wang's- Princess

Britney Spear's- Curious

I think Max Azria stopped selling this one, but my all time favorite is

BCBGirls- Star


----------



## tessd76 (Mar 1, 2007)

Calvin Klein Eternity


----------



## MamaRocks (Mar 4, 2007)

I love - Theirry Mugler - Angel

- Demeter - Sugar Cookie, Pomegranite

- Brittany Bald Head " Midnight Fantasy "

What I love but Can't afford.. Comptoire Sud Pacific Vaniile Cannelle, Abricot


----------



## -KT- (Mar 6, 2007)

I love Dream and Dream more by The Gap, and Nollie from PacSun.


----------



## Purity05 (Mar 6, 2007)

Japanese Cherry Clossom by Bath &amp; Body Works


----------



## IBMis2 (Mar 6, 2007)

My all time favorite is Calvin Klein's Eternity!! I have loved this since I was in high school!!


----------



## susan111 (Mar 30, 2007)

Givenchy Ange au Demon

Giorgio Armani the Armani Code

CK Contradiction


----------



## caduoi (Apr 9, 2007)

VS heavenly

Ralph lauren Romance

Estee Lauder beyond paradise


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 10, 2007)

Jean Paul Gaultier

Nude

Bijan


----------



## Hypercool (Apr 10, 2007)

Guerlain - L'instant de Guerlain..

Versace - Clear Crystal

Gucci - the apple one ( cant remeber the name)

Viktor and Rolf- flower bomb

Lolita Lampika - thier last perfume .. ( cant remeber the name)


----------



## magosienne (Apr 10, 2007)

Noa perle &amp; AnaÃ¯s AnaÃ¯s Cacharel

Extravagance d'amarige Givenchy

CKIN2U Calvin Klein

le feu d'Issey Issey Miyake (the red one, not the light, but i can't find it anywhere)

Boss Intense Hugo Boss


----------



## tambabe (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sad no one mentioned my fave:

Estee Lauder Beautiful

VS Dream Angels Divine


----------



## lovelygal (Apr 15, 2007)

I love the way chanel coco mademoiselle smell, ralph lauren romance, and the new prada , oh so good, just too strong for me, due to allergies. Looking for something simular to these, in lighter smell. Any ideas.


----------



## sheilarose (Apr 16, 2007)

I got a sample of Chocolovers from Aquolina who makes Pink Sugar.

Both of these are different and delicious.

Chocolovers smells just like chocolate. Mmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!

Sheila Rose


----------



## igor (Apr 16, 2007)

My favs (and sorry for the extra one) are:

1)Christian Dior "Diorissimo";

2) Lancome "Climat";

3)Marine de Bourbon "Princess";

4)Clinique "Happy Heart"


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 7, 2007)

Pleasures Intense by EstÃ©e Lauder

Beyond Paradise by EstÃ©e Lauder

Anais Anais by Cacharel

Samsara by Guerlain

White Musk by The Body Shop


----------



## cintamay (May 29, 2007)

burberry brit EDP

ysl baby doll


----------



## pinksugar (May 30, 2007)

My faves would be

Gucci II

ralph by ralph lauren

romance by ralph lauren

Be Delicious by DKNY


----------



## yumemiru (May 30, 2007)

Davidoff Echo

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 16, 2007)

Be Delicious - DKNY

Fantasy - Britney Spears

PINK Beach - Victoria's Secret

Lolita Lempicka

Sexy Little Things - Victoria's Secret


----------



## Barbette (Jun 20, 2007)

Currently I am crazy about Viktor &amp; Rolf's _Flowerbomb_

So good, sooo good


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 21, 2007)

_*I wanna know Whats your Favorite Perfumes?*_

*Mine are *

*1~Chance by Channel*

_*2~Ghost Myst by Coty*_

*3~Tommy Girl by Tommy Hilfiger*

*4~Love Spell by Victoria's Secret*

*5~Sweet Pea By Bath and Body works.*


----------



## can021892 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the overly perfumy scents, but some along with fruity ones!

Be Delicious by DKNY + I Love Love by Mischino


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 21, 2007)

curve crush


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 21, 2007)

Escada Magnestism

Britney Spears Fantasy

Armani Black Code


----------



## Jade22 (Jun 21, 2007)

I've loved these since early high school..

Revlon - Charlie White (discontinued though...damn you!)

CK One


----------



## m3lissa (Jun 22, 2007)

I only have a top two:

BVLGARI - eau parfumee au the blanc

Kenzo - eauparkenzo


----------



## AlleGegenAlle (Jun 27, 2007)

1. America for women by Perry Ellis

2. Liz by Liz Claiborne

3. Rockin' Rio by Escada


----------



## Wrennifer (Jun 27, 2007)

at the moment...

1. KORS, michael kors

2. Un Jardin en Mediterranee, hermes

3. ange ou demon, givenchy


----------



## styl1234 (Jun 28, 2007)

My absolute favourite has to be the EDP Dazzling Silver by Estee Lauder. Unfortunately, it is hard to get now these days.


----------



## Trisha. (Jun 28, 2007)

Right now...Bath &amp; Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom.


----------



## r0byn (Jun 29, 2007)

my faves change frequently but right now theyre:

jLo-love at first glow (the pink bottle)

55 by victoria's secret

Laila (made in norway)


----------



## angelvx (Jun 29, 2007)

my top three:

1. Gucci Envy Me

2. Ralph Lauren Style

3. Chanel Chance


----------



## TacoChel (Jun 29, 2007)

I am absolutly in love with *Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush in Appletini*. It's nice and light. And I looove fruity scents the most, so this one is pure love.

Also, *Midnight Pomegranate by Bath and Body Works*. Lighty though, since this one is stronger. I don't like being drowned in scent.


----------



## nataliej (Jul 2, 2007)

My favourites are DKNY Be Delicious and Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## isThisLOVE (Jul 5, 2007)

I love "Kenzoamour" by Kenzo!!!

Such a wonderful fragrance, I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Salope (Jul 5, 2007)

RL "Romance"

Anthropolige "Flaming June"

Chanel "Allure"


----------



## dat_nana (Oct 9, 2010)

Emporio Armani Diamonds

Chanel: Coco mademoiselle

Juicy Couture:Juicy


----------



## bonjoursydney (Dec 6, 2010)

-Lola Marc Jacobs

-Juicy Couture

-Vesace Versus


----------



## FuzzieFreakie (Dec 8, 2010)

1. Robert Piguet's Fracas (floral and sweet with a hint of musk)

2. Caroline Herrera's 212 (floral and citrusy)

3. Nina Ricci's L'air Du Temps (feminine and very floral)


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 18, 2010)

Versace Bright Crystal

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy

Burberry Summer


----------



## SadAng3l (Feb 2, 2011)

I have so many favourites though my top 3 would be:

Hugo Boss Deep Red

Vera Wang Princess

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## greeneyedellen (Feb 2, 2011)

Samsara by Guerlain

Miss Dior

Flora by Gucci


----------



## tiarra (Feb 4, 2011)

Fancy by Jessica Simpson

Classique by Jean Paul Gaultier

Queen by Queen Latifah

Sinner by Kat Von D


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 9, 2011)

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDP (the EDT is very sharp, and far more citrusy on me)

Issey Miyake L'eau d'Issey

YSL Parisienne

Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb

Chloe (2007)


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 11, 2011)

1. DKNY Be Delicious

2. VS Very Sexy for Her

3. Juicy Couture Couture Couture


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 12, 2011)

Top three for me:

1.  Jo Malone Orange Blossom

2.  Chanel No. 5

3.  "Alice" by Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab


----------



## Rita Mechin (Mar 10, 2011)

I love !

1-Lemonade from I'm Fabulous Cosmetics

2-Chance from Chanel

3-Light Blue from Dolce Gabanna

All have citrus scents that drive my boyfriend crazy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

